# half assed turbo idea



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok ya'll are going to laugh at me but I had a stupid idea. If a guy could use an electronic boost controller or maybe some scratch built device, to moderate the speed of a DC blower motor in response to engine rpms (don't think it'd be that hard to do) couldn't you bascially build a forced induction system that way? The reason I ask, is because turbos cost a lot of money due to the expense involved in engineering them, but a simple blower motor forcing air into the intake wouldn't need to be engineered to spool up, etc. Anyone ever heard of someone trying something like that? I'm sure a dc motor could be found that would flow enough CFM's to work, and that moderating it's speed to work favorably wouldn't be terribly difficult. I'm sure a freer flowing exhaust would have to be installed for such a thing to work as well.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.electricsupercharger.com

it's been tried but creates like 1psi of boost... doesn't work for our nissans either (probably because of the MAF, Hondas would probably work).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Aw shit, that's right. I think someone posted a link to that when I got this hairbrained idea awhile back. A guesstimated 5-15Hp gain and 1 psi for $300-$600, what a damn rip off. You might as well do it right in the first place and buy a turbo. Oh well, it was worth a shot. I'm always looking for cheap/easy mods.


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry man, just bend over and take it like everyone else


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Would you recommend Dino or Synthetic lubricant for that, Jackson?


----------

